# Athens exceed 300



## young hunter (May 22, 2009)

Has anyone shot one of these? How do they shoot? I just got accepted onto their pro staff and since I have never shot an athens before my parents arent to excited about me getting a new bow especially since I just got a new bow 2 months ago and i need their signature to get on their staff. The benefits look awsome but my parents think everything is a scam that requires buying something so those of you that are on athens staff does athens come through with all their discounts.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Let me say the Athens staff is a great deal. Im assuming you are on field staff, not pro staff though
You are not required to take advantages of the co-ops if you dont want to use them, but theyre awesome deals. 
I havnt shot the Athens exceed and I am on their 2nd phase of staff, not 3rd, so I got the Accomplice 34 because the Exceed was not an option. I have never seen an Exceed but i can say the 34 is awesome! I am assuming the Exceed will be even nicer for targets having that extra 3" of ATA. The more I shoot my Athens, the more I like it. Great wall, easy smooth draw, and dead in the hand; also they are very good looking. My parents were hesitant at first too, but since I was buying it with my money, they said if i really wanted to then I could. 
If you have any questions feel free to PM me or any of the staff. I recommend you get acquainted with the guys over on the Athens Archery thread. If you have any questions those guys will give you a perfect answer. 
Oh, and welcome aboard :darkbeer:


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Young Hunter,

I received (literally) the first eXceed 300 that left the factory. It was so new that it's an unfinished riser, and it's mated to a prototype stabilizer from Smooth Stability.

I can vouch that Athens is not only a real company - they take care of their staffers as well.

If you and your parents would like, I would be more than happy to do a conference call with you and your parents to give you all an example of what it's like being an Athens staffer.

I can point you and your parents to web sites showing that I exist as a staffer to both a local archery shop as well as a pro staffer for archery companies. This will help create credibility to your parents in the fact that I am related to various companies that I say that I'm related to.

Feel free to PM me. I can have this conversation with you and your parents at any time.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

I forgot to mention - I gave the eXceed it's very first target win, winning my class at the 2009 Arizona Iron Archer earlier this month.

So - it's a real bow....with a credible win to it's credit as well. The bow shoots very well.

-Steve


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

That is exaclty why your parents have to be 100% behind you.

You and your parents should read though this thread.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=993362&highlight=athens

It is 5000 posts of happy staff shooters for Athens.

If your parents have any questions whatsoever about the program please have them call the factory and speak with Jason or Amanda, they own the company


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I haven't shot any of the athens bows yet, but I can attest to Beastmaster's testimony. We go to the same shop, and he is one of my JOAD coaches. His bow does look very nice, and he seams to shoot very well with it.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I have shot one, they are sweet, but the grip and I don't get along too well


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

im sure they will live long and prosper. they seem to be made well i love there longer ata bow but i need to find a dealer that holds Athens bows first


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

N7709K said:


> I have shot one, they are sweet, but the grip and I don't get along too well


You shot a 300 eXceed?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

rodney482 said:


> You shot a 300 eXceed?


Not yet, just a regular athens. I really would like to shot the 300 to see how it compares


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

N7709K said:


> Not yet, just a regular athens. I really would like to shot the 300 to see how it compares


The grip and shelf on the 300 are totally different than the accomplice.

I think you would be impressed.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

rodney482 said:


> The grip and shelf on the 300 are totally different than the accomplice.
> 
> I think you would be impressed.


From the pics that are posted it looks like the metal piece(the guard so broadheads can't fall off of the rest and onto the archer's hand) that is on the far side of the shelf is now machined in. 


That was the biggest thing with the grip


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

N7709K said:


> From the pics that are posted it looks like the metal piece(the guard so broadheads can't fall off of the rest and onto the archer's hand) that is on the far side of the shelf is now machined in.
> 
> 
> That was the biggest thing with the grip





















Compared to the low heel and the larger BH shelf


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

it looks really nice, but I'd have to shoot first


----------

